# Reformation and Resistance 09



## Christusregnat (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello All,

I was recently invited to speak at the Old Paths History Conference on the topic of Reformation and Resistance. The material includes a discussion of relevant topics used by the Reformers and Puritans in fighting tyranny and despotism, as well as a review of historic declarations of independence, the deposition of Mary de Guise by the Scottish Parliament, and Beza's work On the Rights of the Magistrate. This study also includes a discussion of the manner in which the American Founding Fathers borrowed directly and explicitly from Reformed socio-political thought regarding resisting tyranny.

http://www.4shared.com/file/137923955/c5001b3d/Ref__Res_09_Old_Paths_1_of_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/137925245/f5259a41/Ref__Res_09_Old_Paths_2_of_2.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Gord (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting, but what are .dat files?


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 6, 2009)

Gord said:


> Thanks for posting, but what are .dat files?



Gord,

They should download to play in MP3 format. Let me know if they don't, and I'll get them fixed.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Sean Strupp (Oct 6, 2009)

This is very cool...thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 6, 2009)

Sean Strupp said:


> This is very cool...thanks for sharing this with us!



Welcome!

-----Added 10/6/2009 at 01:24:07 EST-----



Christusregnat said:


> Gord said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting, but what are .dat files?
> ...



I fixed the links Gord. They are now MP3s.

http://www.4shared.com/file/137923955/c5001b3d/Ref__Res_09_Old_Paths_1_of_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/137925245/f5259a41/Ref__Res_09_Old_Paths_2_of_2.html


Cheers, and thanks for your question!

Adam


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## brianeschen (Oct 6, 2009)

Christusregnat said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was recently invited to speak at the Old Paths History Conference on the topic of Reformation and Resistance. The material includes a discussion of relevant topics used by the Reformers and Puritans in fighting tyranny and despotism, as well as a review of historic declarations of independence, the deposition of Mary de Guise by the Scottish Parliament, and Beza's work On the Rights of the Magistrate. This study also includes a discussion of the manner in which the American Founding Fathers borrowed directly and explicitly from Reformed socio-political thought regarding resisting tyranny.
> 
> ...


Excellent messages. Good job linking the birth of our country with the Reformation. All too often Christians disparage what the founding fathers did, calling them misguided rebels. If this is the case, then this designation would equally apply to the German reformers at Magdeburg, the reformed Dutch in the low countries, the Huguenots in France, the Puritans in England and the Covenanters in Scotland. Not bad company.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 7, 2009)

brianeschen said:


> Excellent messages. Good job linking the birth of our country with the Reformation. All too often Christians disparage what the founding fathers did, calling them misguided rebels. If this is the case, then this designation would equally apply to the German reformers at Magdeburg, the reformed Dutch in the low countries, the Huguenots in France, the Puritans in England and the Covenanters in Scotland. Not bad company.
> 
> Thanks for the links.



Excellent points! Welcome for the links!

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Sean Strupp (Oct 7, 2009)

hmmm...I am unable to listen to them from that site. Is there another way I can hear them?


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 7, 2009)

Sean Strupp said:


> hmmm...I am unable to listen to them from that site. Is there another way I can hear them?



Sean,

You have to download them to your computer, and then listen to them on whatever equipment you have. They download as MP3 files, and you should have something on your computer to play MP3s.

Cheers,


----------

